# Brand new to BMW and bimmerfest



## fosilbim (Aug 22, 2004)

Just bought my first BMW, 2000 540iA, and would like to fix a couple items. The cup holders in the dash are broken as well as the rear ones. How tough of jobs are these and can I get the replacements from BMW? Thanks!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi fosilbim,

I remember reading this DIY on another forum :eeps: , here's the scoop:

"All you need is a Phillips screwdriver. When the holder is open, look inside of it and you'll see a screw on each side. Remove each screw, gently slide the old one out, and reverse the process to install the new one."

-Mark


----------



## fosilbim (Aug 22, 2004)

markseven said:


> Hi fosilbim,
> 
> I remember reading this DIY on another forum :eeps: , here's the scoop:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help! I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Welcome! Lakewood, huh? Not too far away! 

51-16-8-190-205 front cup holder. 
51-16-8-184-520 rear cup holder.
Probably $30-40 each, retail.

They are too fragile for anything heavier than an empty 12oz can, so I don't use them at all. Here are some popular aftermarket options:

www.Cup-Holders.com
More expensive. $60 each, front and rear. Does not hide. 
Easy use and holds cups snug. Looks pretty good. Holds two beverages each.


















www.UltimateCupHolders.com
Less expensive. $25 each. Does not hide. Does not take up any storage space. I don't care for how they look. Only for front passengers. Short people like me can't negotiate a hot coffee from the floor area up past the steering wheel next to my leg that easily.
Holds beverages very snug.









www.TecAccessories.com
Also pricey. $90 Only holds one beverage. Not as secure, but you can slide your armrest forward to trap your cup and hold it better. Only available for front.
Completely hides into storage console. Looks neat when it's out.









I have the TecAccessories one in the E39 and the Cup-Holders.com one in the E38, front only.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

M.Wong said:


> Welcome! Lakewood, huh? Not too far away!
> 
> 51-16-8-190-205 front cup holder.
> 51-16-8-184-520 rear cup holder.
> ...


 Man you have the cup holder thing goin' on (as they say). No drinks in my car, period. Wife complains.

-Mark


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

markseven said:


> No drinks in my car, period.
> -Mark


No no no... I'm in Seattle. Frequent gray skies+drizzle=coffee in the car. 
All the time. Every morning! 

My drive through place sees me coming (the recognize my cars) so if there is a car or two in front of me, mine is ready when I get to the window. Plus I have a pre-paid card, so there are days I don't even have to actually stop the car, I just slowly roll by and grab the cup from the barista!

I have to admit, the E30 with the beige interior did pay off once when I lost about 8oz of my mocha onto the floor. Color matched perfectly... No spills in the big cars yet.

-Mark


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

M.Wong said:


> No no no... I'm in Seattle. Frequent gray skies+drizzle=coffee in the car.
> All the time. Every morning!
> 
> My drive through place sees me coming (the recognize my cars) so if there is a car or two in front of me, mine is ready when I get to the window. Plus I have a pre-paid card, so there are days I don't even have to actually stop the car, I just slowly roll by and grab the cup from the barista!
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

fosilbim said:


> Just bought my first BMW, 2000 540iA, and would like to fix a couple items. The cup holders in the dash are broken as well as the rear ones. How tough of jobs are these and can I get the replacements from BMW? Thanks!


Welcome to the 'Fest! Glad to have you here!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Glad to have you aboard here at the 'Fest! Nice little collection of drink holder choices, too!

I simply keep my holder folded up and only bring them out to hold EMPTY containers.

You might be interested to know that BMW deleted the rear cupholder in favor of a storage slot (a slot is about all it is...could hold a wallet maybe) in 2001-2003 E39s. You could replace the rear cup holder with the storage slot. The rears break more and are more dangerous for spill than the fronts, I think.

Chris


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> Glad to have you aboard here at the 'Fest! Nice little collection of drink holder choices, too!
> 
> I simply keep my holder folded up and only bring them out to hold EMPTY containers.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a worthwhile change to me.

-Mark


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

M. Wong GREAT POST! :thumbup:


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

You will love this site. Can you believe how detailed and well photographed that report on coffee holders was. Wow. You forgot one excellent option that is much cheaper and probably popular in the Seattle area (coffee crazy). Get one of the large commercial coffee thermos's, bungee it into the corner in your trunk, then run a clear plastic 1/4 inch line from the thermos, through the ski pass in the rear seat, twist tie it to the headrest support, leaving about a foot to reach your mouth. Now you can enjoy endless hot coffee without fear of spilling. Hey why not splice a plastic Y in the tube so your passneger can also share the brew.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Glad you liked the info, Malachi! Even though the E39 is under warranty, we don't risk breaking the can holders. Figured we may as well get used to the aftermarket now, and never use that stock thing.

Woah, Cabriolet... I was with you all the way until splicing the Y to share... You know we don't all drink the same brew! Mine is a tall mocha non fat no whip one pump of chocolate mocha. Wife has a tall non fat extra hot two Equal vanilla late. You just can't mix those! 
:rofl: 

Yeah, maybe we do take it a little too seriously!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

M.Wong said:


> Glad you liked the info, Malachi! Even though the E39 is under warranty, we don't risk breaking the can holders. Figured we may as well get used to the aftermarket now, and never use that stock thing.


I've only had my car for a few weeks but one of the first things I noticed was the useless front cupholders. I would not even risk an empty cup in them. Luckily the prior owner put a TEC holder in although I have not used it yet.

The more senior E39 owners here are great:thumbup: Your cup holder post is a classic.


----------

